# Black Sea Bass Closure 4 Sep 2012 I have HAD IT!!



## Sharkfighter (Aug 25, 2012)

There simply is NO REASON  for this closure.

I am calling - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -. I simply do not care ANYMORE!! I am going armed on my boat and once the closure goes into effect I will keep any number and size sea bass I feel like cleaning. Until then I will obey the 5 per person and 13 inch limit.

Let them try and stop me. I normally am a big catch and release guy and a believer in obeying fishing rules but I will publicly state I have no intention of obeying this rule this year. last year I obeyed it but not this time.

Our forefathers revolted for less provocation.

Robert Littman
912-856-9336


----------



## Bryannecker (Aug 25, 2012)

Just call me the Earl of Loxley AKA Robin Hood.  I stand with you brother of the fin!!!!  They are pushing us over the cliff with the economy and our pursuit of happiness.  I now believe that has been their avowed intention all along.  Bring it on-Lock and Load!!
Capt. Jimmy Newman
See ya'll at the ballot box or on the high seas!
They have treaded on us for far too long!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fishtail (Aug 25, 2012)

Now now Robert, they are already pinging your boat at this moment. Start looking for the chirper device they are implanting in your hull. You'll notice an increase in helicopter traffic, when this slows you'll know they've completed their insertion.
Vote this time.


----------



## fishtail (Aug 25, 2012)

The biggest thing that has always bothered me about the blackfish is what happens to the other species in their area when they become so prolific. 
They are cannibalistic hermaphrodites. 
That says it all, there is going to be no room for anything else and they will finish themselves off without our help.


----------



## Sharkfighter (Aug 25, 2012)

fishtail said:


> Now now Robert, they are already pinging your boat at this moment. Start looking for the chirper device they are implanting in your hull. You'll notice an increase in helicopter traffic, when this slows you'll know they've completed their insertion.
> Vote this time.



I vote and vote correctly EVERY time.  Also Served 21 years active Duty and deployed to Kuwait (94) Bosnia (96), Kosovo 2000, Iraq 05-06 and 07-08.  Volunteered for each of those and tried to go more when my country needed me.  

But voting alone wont fix the mess  we are in now.  I am so steaming hot right now.

I would never keep an overslot redfish.  The science behind releasing them is there.   I would not keep an undersized fish etc.  And i comply with the laws on fishing limits because it makes sense.

 I volunteer once a month to go clean up barrier island beaches and we usually haul off in excess of 600lbs of trash.  I believe in protecting the environment.

But this closure is just bureaucracy with out any rational basis.    I am publicly stating that I will not comply with this law.


----------



## Sharkfighter (Aug 25, 2012)

fishtail said:


> The biggest thing that has always bothered me about the blackfish is what happens to the other species in their area when they become so prolific.
> They are cannibalistic hermaphrodites.
> That says it all, there is going to be no room for anything else and they will finish themselves off without our help.



Agreed, last year they were crowding out the Sheepshead all winter.  We were catching 18 inch fish at KC and that is 55 ft water 11 miles out.  I was throwing them back and crying about it.  But not this year.  No SIR!!


----------



## fishtail (Aug 25, 2012)

I've seen fishing reports of them being caught alongside Tog in New Jersey. The northerners didn't know what they were.
Maybe that's the whole plan, to populate enough of them to infiltrate the northern fishing region.


----------



## odielite (Aug 25, 2012)

I agree bro. We were offshore at the banks and probably caught 8-10 in the just under 13 range for every one that was legal. They are going to take over before u know it. We were catching them underneath the bridge next to butter bean. This spring.  It's gotta stop somewhere.  I would understand if you rarely caught any at all but they are out there by the millions.  Just remember body body, body body bladder. Problem solved. Fish fry started


----------



## fishmounter (Aug 25, 2012)

sharkfighter said:


> there simply is no reason  for this closure.
> 
> I am calling - i am a potty mouth -- i am a potty mouth -. I simply do not care anymore!! I am going armed on my boat and once the closure goes into effect i will keep any number and size sea bass i feel like cleaning. Until then i will obey the 5 per person and 13 inch limit.
> 
> ...



like


----------



## sea trout (Aug 25, 2012)

well this news stinks!

looks like i'm at the wrong time to buy an offshore boat!

how many more more ways can americans help americans not make any money and not have any fun?

i hope law makers know that if the choke stays this tight and folks who already offshore fish are this angry........then young families like me interested  in spending lots of  money in the industry for this hobby will keep our money to ourselves!

sad if you ask me!

i've spent a day with sharfighter...i almost crashed his boat on the sandbar....i know his long temperment and patience. if he is this mad....this must be a bad situation!!!!!!!!!

i hope for the best!!! i live up in the woods but if there's  a good vote influence i can make up here y'all let me know!!!!!


----------



## fishmounter (Aug 25, 2012)

The Snapper closures, grouper closures, sea bass closures, and beeliner closures all gave me a big kick in the Arse to close my charter biz after 15 years.
I went with a group to protest in DC 2 years ago, only to hear the puppets justify and blame someone else. Nobody in Washington cares if we cant fish OR make a living......


----------



## sea trout (Aug 25, 2012)

that is sad fishmounter! your right, i don't think they care! i think their minds are already made up before they hear what y'all have to say!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

bee liner clasure?????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! what the???????????!!!!!!!!
when i've been offshore we had to try not to catch those!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## creekrocket (Aug 26, 2012)

There is a closure on fish??????? Where have I been?


----------



## creekrocket (Aug 26, 2012)

I tell ya what, our trout, reds, and flounder are next.


----------



## PaulD (Aug 26, 2012)

creekrocket said:


> I tell ya what, our trout, reds, and flounder are next.



Told you that years ago! They already did a volunteer test on no keep   on trout and have been "studying" flounder for a couple years now.


----------



## Bryannecker (Aug 26, 2012)

For what it is worth, this is what I wrote on the Blog of Jack Kingston about Governmental RED TAPE:

As of September 4, 2012, the South Atlantic Fisheries Management Council will close the black sea bass fishery in federal waters.  It opened in June and was only open for two months.  This is part of the Mangueson-Stephens Act as reauthorized and is said to stop overfishing.  There is no shortage of black sea bass off the Georgia coast and this just another example of the bureaucratic red tape that is destroying our economy and our nation.  The Department of Commerce is the top agency in the chain of command and the Secretary of Commerce must sign off on all ruling of this agency.  They have and are destroying the recreational fishing in this country.  We have no pursuit of happiness left in the nation.  The boating industry, tackle manufacturers, and other related ancillary industries such as motels, tackle shops, cafes, etc. are being destroyed as well.  It appears that Congress does not care about this segment of our economy one little wit.  It they did, then something would be done to abolish the power of these bureaucrats to wreck our economy.  Jack Kingston lives on the coast of Georgia but has done little if nothing to help us to stop the Department of Commerce, National Marine Fisheries, and SAFMC on this path of ending offshore fishing for all of us who love this sport and contribute billions to the economy.  One thing that he should do is support extension of Georgia State Water to three leagues just as it is for Gulf states.  Out state can pass a law to extend the boundary of our state waters just as in the state of LA, but Congress must ratify it.  That will give us as Georgians more home control over our offshore waters up to 10.350 miles rather than a paltry three miles as it is not.  With the possibility of wind power from offshore windmills and oil from offshore rigs, that just makes sense for Georgia and the United States in light of the recent Oceans executive order by our president.  Jack, you need to start listening to us who are saltwater fishermen and who vote. 
Comment:
Will it do any good, probably not!!!!!!!!!!!
Capt. Jimmy


----------



## paulkeen (Aug 27, 2012)

can somebody the reasoning closing the bsb


----------



## Sharkfighter (Aug 27, 2012)

paulkeen said:


> can somebody the reasoning closing the bsb



The reason is that there is no Scientific study prove there are enough BSB.  So liberal logic follows that they must do something.  

Now it does not matter to the central Big Gov planners that the conditions might be different off the coast of GA where we have plenty of them from FL where they have more boaters or NC where the waters are different.  

All must be managed the same by the big Gov planners.  

It also does not matter that if they really felt it necessary to protect a fish that needs no protection, they could close 1/3 of the reefs spread out over the state and then rotate every year the reefs that were closed which would allow fishing and economic interests to continue while fish stocks could rejuvenate.

Or they could sink more fish habitat which would allow more fish breeding and feeding.  

But the bottom line is they cant prove that over fishing is NOT occurring so central gov planners feel a need to do SOMETHING.


----------



## paulkeen (Aug 27, 2012)

when your ready to go let me know im in for a day of filet and release


----------



## sea trout (Aug 27, 2012)

paulkeen said:


> filet and release


----------



## GAMEBRED1 (Aug 28, 2012)

Ridiculous! Just finally convinced the wifey on the need of an offshore boat. Upside at least I won't be wasting anymore cash on fuel unless SHARKFIGHTER and PAULKEEN need a decoy boat on there filet and release expedition.


----------



## Buck Nasty (Aug 29, 2012)

Sharkfighter said:


> But this closure is just bureaucracy with out any rational basis..



BINGO!!!!  It's been way too long since our gov't leaders were rational!!!  Irrational people have no concept of rational thought.


----------



## Bryannecker (Aug 29, 2012)

*They do it because they can!!!*



Sharkfighter said:


> The reason is that there is no Scientific study prove there are enough BSB.  So liberal logic follows that they must do something.
> 
> Now it does not matter to the central Big Gov planners that the conditions might be different off the coast of GA where we have plenty of them from FL where they have more boaters or NC where the waters are different.
> 
> ...



1.  The area of coverage is just too large and zone management is the only answer other than no management.  You are correct.  Georgia is not Florida. What we have is a one size fits all style of management.

2.  To issue a closure costs them little or nothing, while a reef enhancement or new reef is very expensive, that is why they do not do it and take the habitat enhancement style of management.  They veiw it as a money issue.  

3.  In order to counter the situation here is a step that may help:

 All of this is a very good reason that we need to have the Georgia legislature pass an extension of state waters to three marine leagues or approximately 10.357 miles.  A number of the Gulf of Mexico states have that limit, and Louisiana just passed that extension.  Said action is subject to confirmation by the U.S. Congress.  No Atlantic state has that state water limit.  It is time that we have consistent application of the laws of this nation and we are being short changed by not having it while those states on the Gulf of Mexico do and it is even more critical due to the pending positioning of power generators in the form of windmills and possibly oil rigs off our Georgia coast.  Contact the DNR about that issue and let them know that we want said extension and then contact your legislator to push it in the next session of the Georgia Legislature!!!  Do it now while this issue is hot!!

That will give us more local home rule without centralized command and control from Washington.  Let us determine our own destiny on a state by state and zone by zone basis.  Otherwise, why do we even have states???


Capt. Jimmy


----------



## sea trout (Aug 29, 2012)

GAMEBRED1 said:


> Ridiculous! Just finally convinced the wifey on the need of an offshore boat. Upside at least I won't be wasting anymore cash on fuel unless SHARKFIGHTER and PAULKEEN need a decoy boat on there filet and release expedition.



us too!

how many more do you need washington????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!

does anybody over there want the economy to get better!!!!!!!!!

i remember when i first joined gon forum and read the rules...keep it g-rated!
its hard to do when having a big beutiful offshore boat has been a dream of mine for 15 years!!!!!!
now.....why buy it if i can't use it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bradley_G (Aug 30, 2012)

Rob, 
Get that chum grinder and toss 'em all in there, you'll catch your big shark in no time with a chum slick 10 miles long....


----------



## Bryannecker (Aug 30, 2012)

*Speak now in an election year!!*



sea trout said:


> us too!
> 
> how many more do you need washington????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



You younger men will never have that big boat if you do not get involved on an individual basis.  You must write and call your state and federal representatives and let them know that the direction of the government is wrong for the recreational fisherman and is destroying that industry along with the rest of the economy.  Otherwise, you will never have that big boat to enjoy.  You will never catch those fish that you dream of and will suffer as a serf in a nation of despair and misery.  That is the simple fact and the new reality.  I have owned a number of those dream boats and have caught more fish than many have ever seen, so I have my memories.  But you do not.  You must step up to the plate and swing.  If you do, you will hit a home run.  

Capt. Jimmy Newman
P/S:  I want that dream for all of our fishermen, but it is slipping away in an ever increasing fashion.  I still yearn to catch fish until my arms hurt.  I know that you all do out there, so please call and write until your hands hurt, and then do it some more.  The pen really is mightier than the sword.


----------



## Rock-hard (Aug 30, 2012)

Bryannecker said:


> You younger men will never have that big boat if you do not get involved on an individual basis.  You must write and call your state and federal representatives and let them know that the direction of the government is wrong for the recreational fisherman and is destroying that industry along with the rest of the economy.  Otherwise, you will never have that big boat to enjoy.  You will never catch those fish that you dream of and will suffer as a serf in a nation of despair and misery.  That is the simple fact and the new reality.  I have owned a number of those dream boats and have caught more fish than many have ever seen, so I have my memories.  But you do not.  You must step up to the plate and swing.  If you do, you will hit a home run.
> 
> Capt. Jimmy Newman
> P/S:  I want that dream for all of our fishermen, but it is slipping away in an ever increasing fashion.  I still yearn to catch fish until my arms hurt.  I know that you all do out there, so please call and write until your hands hurt, and then do it some more.  The pen really is mightier than the sword.



Great Post Jimmy. I joined the RFA thinking that wwe were going to have an effective membership here in GA, but that must have fell flat on its face. I don't get the emails or anything any more. Frankly, I don't get to fish any more due to the costs. I sold my boat several years ago because it was simply irrational to keep a 100 G boat sitting under a shelter when you couldn't keep any fish. 

I really like the idea of going to the Marine league boundary. If one state can have it, I don't ee how the Feds can stop another state.  We need to get it passed in the state now, which means everyone needs to be talking to their state reps now. If anyone ever needs a nother person to help pay for gas and man the 50 cal on the filet and release trip, shoot me a pm.


----------



## jdgator (Sep 2, 2012)

Is the CCA doing anything about this? I'll stop going to the banquets and supporting the organization if they don't at least fight to preserve my access.


----------



## PaulD (Sep 3, 2012)

Gator, they quietly helped these closures happen. The RFA just needs more members and backing. We gotta get something going here. At the beginning of this mess the SAMFC let it be known that they would pass their agenda by dividing and conquering the recreational and commercial fisherman. So far they have been able to do that and they are winning. When we stop fracturing ourselves and work together in an organized fashion we'll stand a much better chance.


----------



## Mud Minnow (Sep 4, 2012)

What a joke!! Before ya know it I'll be getting in trouble for catching stringrays!!!!


----------



## Rock-hard (Sep 14, 2012)

jdgator said:


> Is the CCA doing anything about this? I'll stop going to the banquets and supporting the organization if they don't at least fight to preserve my access.



The CCA "CAN'T CATCH ANY" organization is very much to blame for supporting the fishing closures. They have people fooled into thinking they support anglers. They support whatever it takes to get their backdoor funding from PEW and other environmental nutjob organizations.

CCA DOES NOT REPRESENT ANGLERS.THEY SUPPORT FISHING CLOSURES, PERIOD.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Sep 14, 2012)

Rock-hard said:


> The CCA "CAN'T CATCH ANY" organization is very much to blame for supporting the fishing closures. They have people fooled into thinking they support anglers. They support whatever it takes to get their backdoor funding from PEW and other environmental nutjob organizations.
> 
> CCA DOES NOT REPRESENT ANGLERS.THEY SUPPORT FISHING CLOSURES, PERIOD.



Pantload alert!


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Sep 14, 2012)

jdgator said:


> Is the CCA doing anything about this? I'll stop going to the banquets and supporting the organization if they don't at least fight to preserve my access.



jd, CCA is actively engaged on several fronts to cease the unsubstantiated closures. 

I believe the most important and most likely to succeed avenue is going to be carried out under a Romney Administration and a subsequent restructuring of Manguson. That is just my opinion.

If Obama is re-elected the "fish feel pain" people will continue to force the various councils to ban fishing under Manguson. Again, that is just my opinion.

BTW, if you attended a banquet recently your chapter has a member on the Government Relations Committee (GRC).


----------



## KINCHAFooneeryan (Sep 15, 2012)

> The CCA "CAN'T CATCH ANY" organization is very much to blame for supporting the fishing closures. They have people fooled into thinking they support anglers. They support whatever it takes to get their backdoor funding from PEW and other environmental nutjob organizations.
> 
> CCA DOES NOT REPRESENT ANGLERS.THEY SUPPORT FISHING CLOSURES, PERIOD.



I love speculation with no research....http://news.joincca.org/tag/black-sea-bass/


----------



## Bryannecker (Sep 16, 2012)

READ THIS:
South Atlantic Recreational Landings and Annual Catch Limits
2012 Preliminary Recreational Landings by Two-month Wave** 
Species Complex Season Jan-Feb Mar-Apr May-Jun Jul-Aug Sep-Oct Nov-Dec Total Reported 2012 Annual Catch Limit/Quota  Units* Percent of ACL  Closure Date 
Atlantic spadefish Jan 1-Dec 31 2,250 2,406  181,433       186,086 246,365 ww 76%   
Bar Jack 0 0  1,647       1,647 13,834 ww 12%   
Black Grouper (a) 0 0  65,736       65,736 155,020 ww 42%   
Blue runner 90,792 45,011  38,306       174,109 1,101,612 ww 16%   
Cobia 95,113 210,794  514,658       820,565 1,445,687 ww 57%   
Deepwater complex (b) 683 3,180  13,514       17,377 332,039 ww 5%   
Dolphin 165,523 892,155  2,208,254       3,265,932 13,530,692 ww 24%   
Gag 0 0  35,669       35,669 340,060 gw 10%   
Golden tilefish 1,012 555  1,947       3,514 1,578 numbers 223% 06/08/12 
Gray triggerfish 13,223 15,183  63,536       91,942 367,303 ww 25%  
Greater amberjack 38,338 170,541  174,789       383,668 1,167,837 ww 33%   
Grunts (c) 15,747 20,137  72,734       108,618 562,151 ww 19%   
Hogfish 17,377 8,661  30,095       56,133 98,866 ww 57%   
Jacks (d) 5,108 69,172  47,524       121,804 261,490 ww 47%   
Mutton snapper 35,019 80,142  166,559       281,720 768,857 ww 37%   
Porgies (e) 11,290 29,928  6,888       48,106 112,485 ww 43%   
Red Grouper 4,438 0  43,784       48,222 362,320 ww 13%   
Red Porgy 1,907 3,222  24,343       29,472 197,652 ww 15%   
Scamp 0 0  37,983       37,983 150,936 ww 25%   
Shallow water grouper (f) 691 0  13,161       13,852 48,329 ww 29%   
Snappers (g) 26,496 16,260  47,235       89,991 882,388 ww 10%   
Snowy grouper 0 0  1,003       1,003 523 numbers 192%   
Vermilion snapper 465 1,066  12,596       14,127 307,315 gw 5%   
Wahoo 138,795 379,763  59,002       577,560 1,427,638 ww 40%   
Wreckfish 0 0  0       0 11,750 ww 0%   
Yellowtail snapper 38,531 106,157  87,495       232,183 1,031,286 ww 23%   
Goliath grouper Closed to Recreational Harvest x x x x x x x 0 ww x n/a 
Nassau grouper x x x x x x x 0 ww x n/a 
Red Snapper x x x x x x x 0 gw x n/a 
Speckled hind x x x x x x x 0 ww x n/a 
Warsaw grouper x x x x x x x 0 ww x n/a 

(a) Only MRFSS data is available at this time; MRFSS landings of yellowtail snapper, greater amberjack, and mutton snapper included landings from Monroe County

(b) Deepwater Complex: Yellowedge grouper, blueline tilefish, silk snapper, misty grouper, queen snapper, sand tilefish, black snapper, blackfin snapper

(c) Grunts: White grunt, margate, sailor's choice, tomtate

(d) Jacks: Almaco jack, banded rudderfish, lesser amberjack

(e) Porgies: Jolthead, knobbed, saucereye, whitebone, scup

(f) Shallow water grouper: Red hind, rock hind, coney, graysby, yellowfin grouper, yellowmouth grouper

(g) Snappers: Gray, lane, cubera, dog, mahogany



2011-2012 Preliminary Recreational Landings by Two-month Wave** 
Species Complex Season Jun Jul-Aug Sep-Oct Nov-Dec Jan-Feb Mar-Apr May Total Reported 2011-2012 Annual Catch Limit/Quota  Units* Percent of ACL  Closure Date 
Black Sea Bass Jun 1 - May 31 157,885 227,864 71,722 1,213 12,580 13,013   484,277 341,747 gw 142% 10/17/11 



2012-2013 Preliminary Recreational Landings by Two-month Wave** 
Species Complex Season Jun Jul-Aug Sep-Oct Nov-Dec Jan-Feb Mar-Apr May Total Reported 2011-2012 Annual Catch Limit/Quota  Units* Percent of ACL  Closure Date 
Black Sea Bass Jun 1 - May 31 236,261 12,205           248,466 409,000 gw 61% 09/04/12 




2012-2013 Preliminary Recreational Landings by Two-month Wave** 
Species Complex Season Mar-Apr May-Jun Jul-Aug Sep-Oct Nov-Dec Jan-Feb Total Reported 2012-2013 Annual Catch Limit/Quota  Units* Percent of ACL  Closure Date 
King Mackerel Mar 1 - Feb 28 414,561 258,478         673,039 6,580,000 ww     
Spanish Mackerel 83,808 195,538         279,346 2,560,000 ww     



*Definitions 
  gw = gutted weight 
  ww = whole weight 
  numbers = number of fish 

** Only MRFSS data is available at this time. 

Please note that some species are managed under stock ACLs (one ACL for both recreational and commercial sectors). Please visit the *Hyperlink* Stock ACL page for this information.

 · Last Updated: September 10, 2012

_*Talk about micro-management of the economy!!! This is it and we are the victims thereof for sure. It is not about the CCA or any other club or organization!  It is about individual FREEDOM!!!*_


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Sep 17, 2012)

Bryannecker said:


> _*Talk about micro-management of the economy!!! This is it and we are the victims thereof for sure. It is not about the CCA or any other club or organization!  It is about individual FREEDOM!!!*_





Though there are several good organizations trying to get this travesty turned around, I've always believed that individual symbol clangers do more to effect a politician's mind.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Sep 20, 2012)

I do not fish Georgia waters, as it has been pointed out to me before when I posted here, but, I have called , and written numerous letters to Austin Scott on this subject and he WILL NOT RESPOND.


----------



## The Captain (Nov 16, 2012)

Our government has no right to keep and eat fish that belong to US


----------



## The Captain (Dec 1, 2012)

Why don't they just tell use throw your rods in the ocean and forget fishing?????


----------



## 2degrees (Dec 2, 2012)

If you want some change we need to get Fox news on this.


----------



## Bryannecker (Dec 2, 2012)

*Due to the election of November 6, forget it for now!*



2degrees said:


> If you want some change we need to get Fox news on this.



I have lost all faith in the system as far as governance of the fishery is concerned.  Due to the recent election, I do believe that we are in store for more of the closures until the entire economy collapses and the government is under seige.  Our elected so-called representatives are just so far removed from the wishes of the people that they do not care what we think.  Fox news will not be interested and none of the other lame stream media cares.  They will be when it is too late for the republic,  in light of all the other problems that we face in this nation.  Things will get much worse in other area before anything is done about the failure of the so-called fisheries management process.

This nation is going over the cliff in so many ways that this is a mere reflection of what is wrong with the current trends of government in general.  The 1930's are going to be a cake walk in comparison to what is coming.  The reason that is coming is that we are broke and will be for several generations.  Just my personal take on the state of the fisheries as reflected all around us.  

Capt. Jimmy


----------



## The Captain (Dec 8, 2012)

I bet if thw white house wants seabass for dinner tonight no problemo


----------



## SwampDonkey09 (Dec 8, 2012)

We've been catchin a bunch of small one at our convict drops. On shrimp


----------



## Capt Adam Peeples (Dec 11, 2012)

Sounds like the South Atlantic Fisheries management is just at bad as the Gulf Fisheries Management....according to the Gulf Council red snapper are near extinct but there are so many they crowd other fish off the reefs similar to the problem you guys have stated with the sea bass.  In my opinion the federal government needs to get out of the fishery and let states handle their own management.


----------



## Bryannecker (Dec 11, 2012)

*One size does not fit all for all states that is in fishery management!*



Capt Adam Peeples said:


> Sounds like the South Atlantic Fisheries management is just at bad as the Gulf Fisheries Management....according to the Gulf Council red snapper are near extinct but there are so many they crowd other fish off the reefs similar to the problem you guys have stated with the sea bass.  In my opinion the federal government needs to get out of the fishery and let states handle their own management.



You are absolutely right with respect to the management of the fisheries by the individual states.  The federal has long thought that one size fits all of he states along the eastern seaboard and have rammed that concept down our throats.  Nothing could be further from the truth in that each state fishery is so different that a regional approach will never work and will penalize those who have an abundance of fish, while those in other areas do not.  Our forefathers envisioned that we would ban together for matters of common interest such as mutual defense,  but not to dictate what we must do just because the fish count in New England is low for then but not for us.  This is just what has happened with weakfish for example.  That is just wrong and the feds enticed our state managers to sell us out for paltry sum at that.  In other areas, they are wrecking the economy with their actions involving closures of virtually every species that we fish for in federal waters.  Our weak managers in many states have caved into them with promises of grants or the outright withholding of funds.  All parties, federal and state, both know that what they are currently doing is destroying a vital industry in this nation and contributing to the overall economic malaise of the nation.  The only real answer to remove all of them and start over with common sense, which is today alas not very common.  

Capt. Jimmy


----------



## The Captain (Dec 15, 2012)

*I wonder*

Do they own scuba tanks and go see whats realy down there?


----------



## Bryannecker (Dec 18, 2012)

The Captain said:


> Do they own scuba tanks and go see whats realy down there?



Their former chairman had he gall to say that he made many dives and "saw very few seabass on the reefs." 

That is what we are faced with......


----------



## The Captain (Dec 21, 2012)

The real reason for the seabass closure is they they don't you to have any,,,


----------

